# Easy Smores



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The other night my youngest 1 had a friend spend the night...We had a good fire outside and I went up to the store and bought marsmallows, Hersheys bars, and grahmm crackers. Well we had a BIG time but my other youngins were'nt there and when they got home the next day they wanted some (imagine that). Well, I didn't want to make another fire and all so hmmmmmmm try the micro-wave...:clap

I did the normal:

Break the cracker in half (2 sections each, perfect square)... 

Take the chocolate bar and break it into the 4 sections (3 small rectangles each section) and put 1 section on 1 half of the cracker.

Put a marshmallow (large) on top of the chocolate.

Stick 2-3 sections in the micro for 8-10 seconds(depending on the micro), then push the top cracker down and squish it!

They ae just as GOOD and less trouble, so fer all you folks that live in an area where fires might be difficult there ya go!

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

hmmm hmmm good!!!!


----------

